# Help connecting a reciever to a crossover to multiple amps



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

I am trying to run a pair of B&W loudspeakers, I recently bought a Behringer CX3400 Crossover, and two Crown XLS 202 power amps. My goal is to ultimately use the receiver to route my dvd, cd, etc., bring the crossover into it then use one amp to power the lows on one speaker and the second amp to power the highs (speakers have a built in bridge). However I am totally lost on connections and how to do this, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Help connecting a a reciever to a crossover to multiple amps*

First off, what is the make/model of your receiver and the model of your speakers? Also, I think you've got the wrong crossover for that application. You need a 2-way stereo crossover, not a 3-way stereo crossover.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Help connecting a a reciever to a crossover to multiple amps*

You also need to remove the built-in crossover from the B&Ws. Cascading two crossovers is fraught with pitfalls.

Kal


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Help connecting a a reciever to a crossover to multiple amps*

The speakers are B&W 801's (circa 1986) and the receiver is a Sony STR-DE 998. Also the Behringer Crossover is 2/3/4 way


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Help connecting a receiver to a crossover to multiple amps*

Ok I have everything hooked up through the 2nd Zone on my receiver, now the only problem I am having is it will only play the tuner, my dvd player, tv, etc. will not produce any sound.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Help connecting a a reciever to a crossover to multiple amps*



shahanphotoworks said:


> Also the Behringer Crossover is 2/3/4 way


Fair enough.

Do you have them hooked up with stereo RCA cables or digital audio cables? Receivers will usually only pass audio from stereo RCA analog to Zone 2.




Kal Rubinson said:


> You also need to remove the built-in crossover from the B&Ws


I would never remove a factory crossover from a speaker. They do a lot more than a stand-alone crossover is capable of.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok so I will try to unhook my digital inputs and rewire it for standard rca and see if that helps, thanks.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Help connecting a a reciever to a crossover to multiple amps*



Kal Rubinson said:


> You also need to remove the built-in crossover from the B&Ws. Cascading two crossovers is fraught with pitfalls.





hddummy said:


> Fair enough.
> I would never remove a factory crossover from a speaker. They do a lot more than a stand-alone crossover is capable of.


That's the point. You cannot duplicate (easily) all the things that are accomplished by the built-in, purpose-designed crossover and, otoh, you cannot cascade crossover filters that are close in frequency. So, what I am saying to the OP is: Don't do it at all.

Kal


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

shahanphotoworks said:


> I am trying to run a pair of B&W loudspeakers, I recently bought a Behringer CX3400 Crossover, and two Crown XLS 202 power amps. My goal is to... bring the crossover into it then use one amp to power the lows on one speaker and the second amp to power the highs (speakers have a built in bridge). However I am totally lost on connections and how to do this, any help would be greatly appreciated.


The CX3400's manual has a connection diagram. Just pretend your receiver is the mixing console.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

shahanphotoworks said:


> Ok so I will try to unhook my digital inputs and rewire it for standard rca and see if that helps, thanks.


You don't have to disconnect the digital line, just add the RCA analog too. The receiver will default to the digital for main zone listening and use RCA for zone 2.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

hddummy said:


> You don't have to disconnect the digital line, just add the RCA analog too. The receiver will default to the digital for main zone listening and use RCA for zone 2.


That's not fair ... you beat me with the suggestion I was posting :bigsmile:


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

salvasol said:


> That's not fair ... you beat me with the suggestion I was posting :bigsmile:


You've gotta get up pretty early in the morning to beat me to a post.:boxer:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

hddummy said:


> You've gotta get up pretty early in the morning to beat me to a post.:boxer:


No need to get up early ... I'll stay up all night :flex: addle:


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Touché:surrender:


----------

